# Pickaway Co Buck



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Too bad it's a road Kill
nice deer


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow - from the lloks of the car I hope nobody was injured!

Big deer for sure:!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that was a brute. Too bad he didn't end up on the other end of a hunter's arrow.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

it was hit at 45 mph 
however it didn't end up where it's at in the picture they caped it and put on the hood of the totaled car
geowol


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i have a pic of one hit by a car in ross county that is a very big boy!
when i get home tomorrow i'll post it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck...to bad he was a road kill.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Hate to see big boys go down that way.
LindyRigger


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know or care to say where in Pickaway it was hit.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

It was near the Pickaway / Ross co line in the Kingston vicinity


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

geowol said:


> It was near the Pickaway / Ross co line in the Kingston vicinity


now you're getting close to home!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

geowol said:


> It was near the Pickaway / Ross co line in the Kingston vicinity


I was just curious(Im not a bowhunter so I wasnt looking for a spot) I have family down that way and that was one heck of a deer.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been working down here for 23+ years and there some awful nice corn fed brutes running these parts if you've got the access it can be well worth it
Guy's I work with hit it hard this time of year between Pickaway,Ross and Jackson and all come up with some studs
geowol


----------

